# Susan Anderson of Prairie Fragrances has passed away



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I had no idea that she was sick.. this explains why some people did not get their last orders.. no one has heard from her..Her daughter has posted on a discussion soap site that she has passed away.. she was only 52 years young.. 
I am so very sorry to hear this and will post a link to her obit. 
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How sad for her family and friends. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

OHH my, I have been calling her for a while now--I quit getting the local paper, that gives state wide deaths. *sigh* how sad. Carolyn


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Oooh, poor lady. I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

How sad. That is really young. And her products were so nice. :down
Theresa


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

How very sad to hear. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my soo young! I am so sorry to hear that.

Mary Lou


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder if she knew she was going to pass and that is why she had that big sale a while back? I got my stuff but I know many did not. Hopefully her family will at least refund money for those who paid. Didn't her daughter help her with the business? Oh, that is so sad. I guess most people just don't drop off the face of the earth without some sort of explanation. I read her obituary and she seemed like such a wonderful person.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I corresponded with her daughter this week and right now she is soo overwhelmed at this point. I didn't ask her what happened, but I am hoping that with a little encouragement she will keep the business going. She gave me her personal phone number and asked if we would be willing to go over and go through the soap items when it warms up. I am not as experienced as a soaper as most of you are, but we are closer in location. Susan had said she would come over here and give us soap lessons, she was a lot of fun to chat with on the phone and was very enthusiatic about soaping.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh how sad! She had some nice soap stuff, we really enjoyed it... 
Carolyn, would you give her daughter our condolences please?


----------

